# DIY spring bobbers



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

I saw some recent talk about spring bobbers. Well, last year I had trouble finding my favorite too (I think it was Snyder?). While I was at Frank's my fly fishing bud had a great idea. We bought some wire leader made by Mason it is .011 diameter.You get 25' for $1.50.This stuff works great! Very sensitive. Got some beads for a couple bucks and we made our own.
Making em yourself is fun and cheap.My son actually enjoys it too much !Every nite -Dad can we make more ?-I'm running out of rods !
Anyhow if you're feeling crafty you guys might want to try it.Plus you can customize em how you like. Also, I use thread and nail polish to secure..
Good fishin' to all...Mark


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

My eyes are getting bad so I made a line threader out of the same wire.The jig in pic is very small..Mark







[/IMG]


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

The one to the far right looks awesome! I've never seen a design like that one. Great work.


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Nice job! They all look great!

Might want to repost in this thread too:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120812

Mike


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Very Cool! I might have to stop by Franks on my to/from TUT this weekend and pick some up! I was thinking about trying some guitar or piano string, I love the idea of looping it and attaching it via fly tying thread! Very clean looking!  

Walleye Mike has a "Inventions" for icefishing thread going as well, might wanna drop these in there too! :idea:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Thats very similiar to how I do mine. Except I bend it "up" and "off to the left a bit"


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You can also use a coil spring from a retractable ball point pen with incredible sensitivity - just kinduva a pain to thread - but really great sensitivity....
Ya can also ch0p off the "eye" end of guitar & bass strings & have a hey day with those too 

Now your homebrews there.....
I'd rate those puppies partly to mostly sCHwEET!

:coolgleam

BTW - I see a Jiggin Rap in the backround !!!
LOL!!

:corkysm55

*R*


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Been using the flint spring from a Bic lighter for years, just heat shrink them to the tip.

Harry


----------

